# Review of photography show by three local photographers



## The_Traveler (Feb 27, 2014)

This review was quite a challenge to write, to learn how to package what I thought in an acceptable form - a delicate tightrope to walk.

Lew Lorton Photography | Review- Group Show, Kish Gallery, Slayton House, Wilde Lake

_*The Bernice Kish Gallery at Slayton House, 10400 Cross Fox Lane, Columbia, Maryland, is pleased to announce a three-person photography exhibit in the galleries for February and March 2014. Ann von Lossberg will exhibit her photographs in the Lobby Gallery, entitled Honoring Women of the World: In Commemoration of International Womens Day. (Note: International Womens Day is March 8th). Marie McGing and John Hossli will exhibit their photographs in the Bill White Room Gallery, entitled The Natural World. The exhibit will run from February 20  March 29, 2014.*_


----------

